# book review



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2008)

any thoughts on Black Rifles Green Eyes by kyle lamb?


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 11, 2008)

Sunny,

I have the book sitting here on my desk under some paperwork.  I haven't gotten around to reading yet.  My son, another NSW guy, sent it to me after he finished it.  He said that if your new to IR/PEQ's then it's a must read, but if your already using them, assuming your not new to PEQ's then it's a basic manual for newbies who will be using NODS and PEQ's.  

I'll have to read it to see if it has any applications to us civies.


----------



## Farang (Aug 12, 2008)

Best guide to the combat carbine ever on the market. I recommend it to any and everyone that has an M16/M4 or its clones.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 12, 2008)

Farang said:


> Best guide to the combat carbine ever on the market. I recommend it to any and everyone that has an M16/M4 or its clones.



<---------- I've been outed.....damn....and read it, yes.....;)....

errrrr...at least my avatar has anyway.....;)


----------



## Farang (Aug 12, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> <---------- I've been outed.....damn....and read it, yes.....;)....
> 
> errrrr...at least my avatar has anyway.....;)


RB is that you on the cover? or is it CSM Lamb?


----------



## Farang (Aug 12, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Sunny,
> 
> I have the book sitting here on my desk under some paperwork.  I haven't gotten around to reading yet.  My son, another NSW guy, sent it to me after he finished it.  He said that if your new to IR/PEQ's then it's a must read, but if your already using them, assuming your not new to PEQ's then it's a basic manual for newbies who will be using NODS and PEQ's.
> 
> I'll have to read it to see if it has any applications to us civies.


Mostly just a brief overview on the PEQs. I have an ATPIAL/PEQ15 but no NVG so I hadnt had a chance to zero it, but a few weeks ago some SEALs came to train with me and I dialed it in with their 15's. Last week I was sent some paper zero's(specifically for PEQs/ATPIALs) so if I change my zero I can use them to dial in my new zero. I sent  in my new budget and in it I put in for 8 sets of NODs so Iam keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 12, 2008)

I still glance over it once and a while and I have had it for some time now.
https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9627

I will state this again if anybody is thinking about taking Kyle's carbine class, I will vouch and highly suggest it.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 12, 2008)

Remember security guys - all kinds- don't get lazy on us.:confused:


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 12, 2008)

Farang said:


> RB is that you on the cover? or is it CSM Lamb?




Neither that I know of....only borrowed the av..... :uhh::cool:


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 12, 2008)

Farang said:


> RB is that you on the cover? or is it CSM Lamb?



It is not CSM Lamb, unless he is wearing someone elses kit.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 12, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Remember security guys - all kinds- don't get lazy on us.:confused:



Roger that Boss. ;):doh:


----------

